# JD TRS32 Traction Wheel Lock



## Mikey (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a John Deere TRS 32 and the single drive wheel is on the right side (standing behind machine)The left wheel has a plastic knob to hand tighten in order to engage the drive action to the wheel. I try to tighten the knob but only the plastic knob spins and not the wheel, which I need for two wheel traction. Can I lock the left wheel permanently for a "live axle" traction ? How can I fix this?? Thanks....


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

pics would be great but i am sure you could just drill through the hub and axle and pi it.

but before that that unit is similar to a 10 hp 32 inch bolens I sold. there are a number of keyways and such that could be broken. would your axle assembly resemble this?

John Deere TRS32 Parts List and Diagram : eReplacementParts.com


----------

